# Doing your taxes in Ireland



## Fitzy (Oct 30, 2016)

Any Irish drivers on here?

Is doing your own taxes as self-employed complicated? 
I have people telling me I need an accountant or bookkeeper and it's not worth it if I'm not pulling in more than €1000/week. 

I'm just going to be doing on the weekends, making ~€200/week.
Someone else told me you just go into the revenue office once a year and tell them you didn't earn enough to be taxed. That doesn't sound right. 

Had a look at the revenue site and the PDF you are supposed to read was fairly complicated. 
Is there are short guide anywhere that makes this painless?


----------

